# race at man cave raceway feb 5th 2017



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

race at man cave raceway feb 5th 2017 .in lowell in doors open at 10 am race at noon. 7 .00 get lunch and plaques. ask for address if needed.:smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> race at man cave raceway feb 5th 2017 .in lowell in doors open at 10 am race at noon. 7 .00 get lunch and plaques. ask for address if needed.:smile2:


Is it "Close" to "Me" ??? 
Bumpity, bumping this post up again :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------

